# Horse Insurance; Best & Worst



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

mojosmarket said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> What's everyone's take on the best horse insurance and who to stay away from. Looking to cover my boy with liability insurance!
> Thanks!


I have a 2 million dollar umbrella policy for liability. It's in addition to my homeowners and auto insurance. Price is about $400 a year if I remember correctly....


----------

